# Tablet reset



## kvb124 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a Proscan Tablet model number PLT7033D or PLT70330 Locked out need to do a Factor Reset. Can somebody please help. It for my Granddaughter


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The manual says there's a Reset button on the back, you probably need to use a paper clip to push it.


----------



## kvb124 (Mar 22, 2016)

I tried that


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So what does the tablet do? Does it boot at all? Does it load into the Android OS?


----------



## kvb124 (Mar 22, 2016)

My granddaughter use to use it but she put her password in wrong to many times so it locked. Don't remember email. It comes on


----------



## kvb124 (Mar 22, 2016)

I made the dead Android come up but the words not there


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may have to turn it off, and press and hold the power or Volume Up/Down button while pressing the Reset, see here for a similar model: http://www.hard-reset.com/proscan-plt722-hard-reset.html

Or see here:


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you were almost there, you just have to press the reset and power buttons again to get to the next screen, see the video.


----------

